# Quick question, maybe someone can help...



## basspro810 (Mar 24, 2008)

I am currently stationed in Idaho. I am wanting to get a handgun, but do not know how I can make it actually legal (put it in my name.) I was wondering if there was anyway I could get parental consent or something.... I tried to look up the Idaho regulations, but I came up empty-handed. I am hoping someone on here could help steer me in the right direction. Also, if parental consent is possible, will it be possible since my parents live in Georgia?? 


Appreciate the help,

Colby:smt1099


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Okay, right up front I'm going tell you that I'm not a lawyer, and this is not to be considered legal advice. If you need legal advice, get a lawyer.

I am assuming from your post above, although you don't say so directly, that you are in one of the branches of the U.S. military. You should know that the Federal government considers you a resident of the state you are stationed in *for the purpose of buying firearms from a federally licensed dealer (FFL).* You still have to meet all other federal, state, and (if enacted) local requirements to purchase firearms from ANY source, but even if you are maintaining your Georgia citizenship/driver's license/voting rights, you can still buy a gun wherever you are stationed if you meet the rest of the requirements.

The first requirement for a handgun is age. You must be 21 years old to purchase a handgun from a FFL/dealer. No exceptions exist as far as I know, and no out-of-state parental help will get you past this requirement. If you're not 21, and you want a new gun from a FFL/dealer, start saving now so you can get a REALLY nice handgun on your 21st birthday. 

If you are not 21, and the state you are residing in allows it, you MAY be able to purchase a used handgun directly from another person, as long as they did not purchase it from a FFL/dealer just to sell it to you. If they are selling a personally-owned gun, and it is not prohibited by state or local laws/regulations, then you MIGHT be able to buy it at age 18 (may be a different/higher age, check state law). If you can buy it legally, get a receipt from the seller stating the date, his name, your name, a full description of the gun (maker/model/caliber/barrel length/finish/etc.) and any/all accessories, the purchase cost, how it was paid, and have both parties sign it. That should be enough to prove you bought the gun lawfully, and if it turns out to be stolen, you can send the cops to whomever sold it to you for further investigation.

Check with local gun dealers, sporting goods stores, state police/sheriff/local police, and/or a lawyer for more laws/regs/details that apply to you in your area.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> Check with local gun dealers, sporting goods stores, state police/sheriff/local police, and/or a lawyer for more laws/regs/details that apply to you in your area.


Right there is the best advice, except for the sporting goods store part as, IMO, they are manned by people who could be replaced with chimpanzees and don't know laws or guns. :mrgreen:

Check with the local authorities or an attorney, don't take the word of guys on the internet, no matter how well intentioned they are, for legal advice.


----------



## BigJim22602 (Mar 13, 2008)

http://www.nraila.org/

Check here too......


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Todd said:


> IMO, they are manned by people who could be replaced with chimpanzees and don't know laws or guns. :mrgreen:


:smt082:smt082:smt082


----------



## basspro810 (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, I called the police station today and I found out some good information. They said that guns are not registered in the state of Idaho and that it is perfectly legal for me to buy a handgun from an individual. No problems at all. Thanks for the replies i appreciate the helpful information.


----------

